# 2010 Rogue Shaking



## TomBK (May 6, 2013)

Recently my 2010 Rogue (106,000 miles) started shaking when I accelerate hard from a stop, from about 0-50mph. It also shakes when I'm cruising on a highway, drop the speed a bit and accelerate again, but not as violently.
It's not a vibration similar to when the wheels need balancing, although I did balance the wheels, which didn't solve the issue.
Both CV axles were replaced in 2019 and have about 20K miles on them and the transmission was replaced in 2018 and has about 27K miles on it. The engine and trans mounts were checked and are fine. No codes come up when scanned.

I'm stumped and I was hoping someone here could provide a guess before I take it to Nissan and have them check it.
Thanks in advance for any ideas!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Is the car FWD or AWD? If it's AWD check the driveshaft U-joints and the fluid coupling at the diff. Since it does it from a standing start, I doubt it's in the steering or suspension. Some observation may help you isolate it. Does the frequency of the vibration seem to change, and if so, with engine speed or road speed? If it's a "fixed" frequency then it's probably something getting pushed around dynamically in the frame, like mounts or subframe bushings. If it changes with engine speed then the source can only be the engine or the input side of the trans, if it's road speed then the source can only be the output side of the trans, diff, axles or wheels.


----------



## 302831 (Nov 17, 2020)

Check. Ball joint. Struts tower bearing. Tie rod. Lug nuts. Warp tire thread.


----------



## TomBK (May 6, 2013)

VStar650CL said:


> Is the car FWD or AWD? If it's AWD check the driveshaft U-joints and the fluid coupling at the diff. Since it does it from a standing start, I doubt it's in the steering or suspension. Some observation may help you isolate it. Does the frequency of the vibration seem to change, and if so, with engine speed or road speed? If it's a "fixed" frequency then it's probably something getting pushed around dynamically in the frame, like mounts or subframe bushings. If it changes with engine speed then the source can only be the engine or the input side of the trans, if it's road speed then the source can only be the output side of the trans, diff, axles or wheels.


Fixed frequency.
I caved and took it to Nissan and they diagnosed it as worn sub-frame bushings.
Thanks again for the help!


----------

